# Phone upgrade time



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Afternoon all

I've been getting harassed by Carphone Warehouse as my contract's due for renewal and I'll be honest, I'm completely stumped with what to go for next!

I've seen what appear to be decent deals for the Huawei P30 and Google Pixel 3 but over the last few years I've really stepped away from my knowledge of tech so I'd appreciate a bit of help if possible?

I'm currently with O2 but would be open to other networks in any event, so if you're aware of any decent/crazy deals I'd be much obliged. The upgrade deals do seem to be a bit better than a new contract but I do realise that's not always the case 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Have a look at the honor view 20, it's an excellent handset. 

I've gone SIM only with three, and bought an honor play for £200.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Can I bounce this thread as well. I'm also looking for a new phone on sim only. Happy to consider graded / refurb as long as decent warranty.

Needs to have decent camera and screen for watching videos whilst travelling. Not interested in games.

Budget about £250'ish

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I do wonder if better deals and better priced handsets will start happening. 

There was a bit in the news the other day that there has been a big decline in people upgrading their phones. 

I'm one of those that has dropped down to a SIM only deal and have stuck with my Galaxy S7 Edge. It does everything I need it to and buying, or taking out a phone contract, is just lost money.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I do wonder if better deals and better priced handsets will start happening.
> 
> There was a bit in the news the other day that there has been a big decline in people upgrading their phones.
> 
> I'm one of those that has dropped down to a SIM only deal and have stuck with my Galaxy S7 Edge. It does everything I need it to and buying, or taking out a phone contract, is just lost money.


I'm still using a Moto G so I'm definitely not a serial upgrader !!!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

for phones have a look in amazon warehouse section, can sometimes good deals and no problem returning it if you don't like it, 

we use EE sim only on a business contract support is UK base, prices seem similar across all the suppliers, EE do BT sport offer on a lot of contracts


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

After god knows how many years on an Iphone (last Android phone was the awesome HTC HD2, well flashed with Android anyway), i've just gone from my trusty IP6s+ to a Huawei P30 Pro.

Awesome phone, very slick/quick and without doubt the best camera on a phone as it currently stands.

The sim free price is £899, but i've bought it through mobiles (carphone warehouse direct site) for £175 up front and £33pm over 24 months, u/l calls and texts and 10GB data (10GB is cheaper than 5GB). Total costs is £967 over 2 years, so if you deduct the phone, that makes the contract £2.83 per month! Kept it on o2 and have transferred my number. https://www.mobiles.co.uk/huawei-p30-pro?

The cost is circa £12 per month cheaper than o2 can do themselves on an upgrade deal!

My lad is an Android geek, he had a play on it and moaned about the Huawei software, installed Nova Launcher and it is much easier to navigate through the endless custom options.

I'm just waiting on the Huawei Smart Flip case to arrive, which at under £20 for an official case is a bargain.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Forgot to mention, bought the missus and the lad a Google Pixel 3 from Mobiles a few months back, again the o2 contracts were massively cheaper than o2 upgrade prices, so if you are looking at an Pixel 3, check them out too.

I got an awesome deal with o2 again at the time, but from the looks of it they are offering better deals with Vodaphone at the moment. I preferred to stay with o2 as i know what signal i get and i've never had an issue with their customer service.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My OnePlus 3 camera went faulty.
Just got a Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 from eGlobal for £160
A little step down as no Amoled screen 
4Gb ram vs old 6Gb ram
But 128Gb memory with a slot for dual sim or xtra sd card.
Seems just as fast for my daily use.
Camera is amazing.
Check out the reviews on YouTube :thumb:


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Wait a couple of months and get the 1+7


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

millns84 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> I've been getting harassed by Carphone Warehouse as my contract's due for renewal and I'll be honest, I'm completely stumped with what to go for next!
> 
> ...


you bet your current provider will harass you to Spend more £££ for the next 24+months as your contract ends soon.
be silly of them not to , esp if they can talk you into a £800 or more phone...

does your Current phone do All that you need it to .. if so go looking at the "sim only" contracts, esp those with 30 day rolling, why tie yourself in for Another 2+ years at ££ a month IF you can do sim only deal and save Quite a lot.

if you are just wanting a new phone cos ,, go for it


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

I’ve had a couple of contracts through mobile phones direct.com and have saved quite a bit, once you pick a phone take a look and see if it’s any cheaper there. I had a sim only for £25 but got a P20 Pro when they first came out for £6 more. 

I’ve also went onto the iPhone upgrade scheme which means you can hand your phone in every year and get a new one. Maybe not the cheapest way but if anyone is like me and gets board of them easily it’s worth a look


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I’m a member of the Samsung upgrade scheme, I pay £37 a month for my galaxy note 9 which is unlocked and no sim included. I get my internet through BT so as part of my package I got thrown in 2 SIM cards (1 for me and the wife) that costs £17 a month for unlimited text calls and 10gb each downloads. I have the option every year to trade my phone in for the latest model or carry on for the full 24 months then the phone is mine. I started with the note 8 and swapped after a year to the note 9 payments increased by about £3. When the new note 9 came out the cheapest deal I could find on release day was nearly £60 per month with £199 upfront cost.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the Huawei P20 Pro moved back from an iPhone to it and absolutely love it. The P30 is supposed to be even better again. The Honor phones are supposed to be amazing too but as they are made by Huawei they may well be based on identical hardware?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't heard anyone recommending an iPhone yet 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To be honest, having just swapped, there's not much difference between the two these days. The iPhone is immensely easier to use but lacks the customisation of Android. Facebook is far better on the iPhone. I'm warming to Android though, I think it will be better than the iPhone when get used to it.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> I haven't heard anyone recommending an iPhone yet
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


I might be wrong but judging by the OP's first post I don't think he would be wanting to spend a grand on an iPhone when a cheaper (in price) Android based phone will be just fine for him.

OP if you fancy switching to EE I can get you a 20% discount code from any contract phone or sim-free plan purchased from their website :thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> I haven't heard anyone recommending an iPhone yet
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


I'd highly recommend my Iphone Xs, it's the Volkswagen Golf of the phone world, looks good, does everything you want effortlessly but comes with a price premium.

Obviously if you want better value go Huawei or Honor (They're the exact same as Huawei allegedly), personally I wouldn't due to security concerns, but I'd quite happily go to Samsung. It'll just be a bit more difficult to use if you come from an Iphone.

If OP has a smart watch or is thinking of getting one, you'll need to also decent on Android or IOS now as they don't really work cross tech.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

iPhone Xr is a good phone. 
I picked it over the Xs, because it actually has a longer battery life. First iPhone to last me until the following day if I forget to charge overnight. 
Only thing I miss is force touch.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’ve just been flirting with the idea of an XS on Vodafone. 79 upfront and 50/month. 

I know I shouldn’t but my trusty iPhone6 is getting a little slow now but it’s only 7/month on Virgin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Whats an upgrade

Still happy with my Samsung S3 and miss my Nokia 3210


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

LeeH said:


> I've just been flirting with the idea of an XS on Vodafone. 79 upfront and 50/month.
> 
> I know I shouldn't but my trusty iPhone6 is getting a little slow now but it's only 7/month on Virgin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I upgraded from the 6s to the XS and it's a massive difference, definitely a needed jumped, plus I can get two days out of my phone.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

Must admit I am considering whether I should get a new phone at all. 

I'd usually change without a second thought but the offers at the moment seem to require an upfront payment and an increase in the monthly cost which seems a bit much to be honest.

I've had my Xperia XZ for two years now and it's a little slow on some apps nowadays but I think I'll give it some thought and perhaps wait a while.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Must admit I am considering whether I should get a new phone at all.
> 
> ...


A factory reset can help sometimes speed things up

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I last upgraded from an iPhone 7 to an 8 around about the time the original X came out and when the contract is up, i'll be switching to a SIM only deal probably with EE. I have no need for a new phone as this does exactly what i want it to. What about a better camera i hear you ask? Got a DSLR for that and have a pocket digital camera if i want better pictures than the phone but dont want to carry the big camera about.
The only reason i stick with the iPhone is all my tech is apple, iPod, iPhone, Apple Watch and Macbook Air so it all links in nicely.


Oh and it fits the charging plate in the 508 so i can wireless charge it on the go


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I've just recently upgraded from a Iphone 7+ to the Huawei P30 Pro. The phone is immense and I have yet to manage to drain the mammoth battery in a day, most days I'm going to bed with it still at roughly 32% where as my old iphone would have had to have been charged at least once.

I also have a Huawei P smart as a work phone and whilst it won't blow you away its a good step up from the Moto G and has a decent 13mp camera to boot.

If you really don't need to upgrade your phone or still like using your current one I would suggest a sim only option to bring your cost down. Most carriers now do a unlimited calls and messages deal the only variation being the data allowance so choose which is best for you.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

spyk3d said:


> I've just recently upgraded from a Iphone 7+ to the Huawei P30 Pro. The phone is immense ...


I must admit, even running Novalauncher and with selected background apps still running (the P30 Pro's standard battery saving is very aggressive out the box), the battery is awesome. Charging times are super quick too.

The camera is superb, quick mess around whilst waiting for the missus at Pet City yesterday...(yes i know the it is a mixture of portrait and landscape, I didn;t think i'd be posting the pics when i was messing around yesterday, but you get the idea :lol

Wide:









1x









10x (optical)









50x (digital)


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I had the same with Vodafone - Got an S6 on contract, after 2 years was up phone was fine, so I got a sim only deal - much cheaper and ran the S6 for 4 years. bought a handset only - the motorola G6+ last August as the S6 was playing up needing charging throughout the day. This G6+ is excellent, was £249.00 and much better spec of course, its dual sim and has none of the bloatware that the Samsung used to have. Its been faultless since.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I decided to go for a bit of an outsider and ordered an Honor View 20 with 8gb ram today.

Specs seem pretty good and the prices comparatively reasonable.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

After an few hours searching I found this deal. Shout up if you can better it. 

CPW. 

IPhone XS space grey 64GB
Vodafone 
60GB
Unlimited mins/texts. 
£50/month
£79 upfront 
£60 trade in for a worn iPhone 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You could get an extra £70 cashback if you buy it through Quidco 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, yes I did do that thanks. It’s was 50 pound cash back for this contract. 

No cash back on the trade in but I’ve made a few hundred pounds with Quidco. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

